# Poorly kitty, vibes please!



## Iwantakitten (27 May 2017)

One of our cats is poorly  vets think he has an infection but are not specific, he's on antibiotics and is still drinking water but hasn't eaten since Monday evening. We are now having to syringe feed watery cat food on the advice of the vet who he has seen twice, once as an out of hours appointment (£££) because he looked so poorly.

He's usually such a happy cat who loves his food so this is so sad to see. Hoping he picks up soon although he is a little brighter today.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2017)

I hope he improves soon. *vibes*


----------



## Shady (27 May 2017)

Healing vibes from me too, the thing with cats is that when they feel poorly and don't want to eat they can be really stupid and stubborn about it and then won't eat even if they are really hungry,  you have to kick start them again,don't panic  but maybe try some strong smelling food like liver or fresh fish. Very good that he's drinking, it's more important. There are quite a few non specific infections cats can get, sometimes you just never know what is wrong, i always go through a check list, what's been eaten, do they need worming, have they been in a fight etc, sometimes you can narrow it down, sometimes you can't. Hope he feels better soon. xxx


----------



## PorkChop (27 May 2017)

Oh no, hope he is being a good patient, and hope he gets better quickly.


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 May 2017)

How's he doing? Really hope he's starting to improve. 
I understand the hopeless feeling when they won't eat having gone through it with my little dog a few years back. So horrible


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 May 2017)

I hope he gets better soon.  Sardines in tomato sauce are supposed to be very tasty for pussy cats.


----------



## Tyssandi (28 May 2017)

sending healing vibes for you wee guy xxx


----------



## Iwantakitten (28 May 2017)

Thanks everyone, he's feeling a little better today, asking for food (which he wasn't doing before), but not eating it, so more antib's and syringe feeding to keep up his strength. I'll pop out later to grab some different flavour foods for him to try and tempt him to eat by himself. The other cat will eat it if he doesn't!


----------



## Mrs B (28 May 2017)

It's horrid when they won't eat! 

Over the years, my 'go to' food to tempt poorly cats has always been shreds of plain roast chicken - I usually get packs form Co-op etc

Hope he continues to improve and starts to eat soon


----------



## KrujaaLass (28 May 2017)

When my aunts cat was poorly the vet gave s some tinned food we fed with our fingers. We got cheaper equivalent in sainsburys. It's more like a pate. Hope kitty gets better


----------



## Iwantakitten (29 May 2017)

He's now eating a small amount of cat food by himself as well as a few biscuits so things are looking up! So pleased


----------



## Blanche (29 May 2017)

Iwantakitten said:



			He's now eating a small amount of cat food by himself as well as a few biscuits so things are looking up! So pleased 

Click to expand...

Glad he is eating now.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 May 2017)

Good news.


----------

